# Window replacement behind slouch couch



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

On the very first day we used the motorhome we had a bit if a user accident. Well when I say we, I mean me really. I had the window open behind the sofa and the door stupidly opens onto it. Didn't think anything of it at the time, but when I went to close the window, I dropped it down (not literally) and there was a loud bang. The door had knocked the window past the end of its channel and when I closed it it broke the window. (Gutted!) anyway, I managed to do a repair with some Captain Tolley's Creaking Crack Cure but it's starting to get to the point one really where it needs some other form of repair, something acrylic maybe? Or it need to be replaced. Judging by the cost of them, a replacement would be much more preferable.

Does anyone have any recommendations please or solutions? Is there some form of liquid clear acrylic we can apply or something?


----------

